# Fencing for 2 month old goats???



## Willow's Meadow (Feb 23, 2011)

I might get some goats this summer and they will probably be 2 months old. Would wire goat fencing and a split rail fence be okay??? Or would electric fencing and split rail fencing be better??? I just didn't know which one would be better because they will be small at that age. I will probably do the wire goat fencing and split rail fencing and then eventually add a electric fence on it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I use wood posts or t-posts with horse field fencing which has the 2'' by 4'' squares, 5' high. It is a heavy duty, Oklahoma brand fencing that is built to last and is hard for goats to escape from.

I also use hog panels for my young kids which work very well if you want a temperary fence, but you have to make sure they are in a safe area where predators can't get to since these are not as high. 

I wouldn't recommend any electric fencing for young kids.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it is a good idea to add electric later once they start really testing your fence... but I agree with KW farms that you should wait till they're a bit older.....


----------

